# Useful commands from IPO training



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

My old GSD shows weakness in the hinterhand. He comes happily with me for a short walk and especially a sniff around the village and nearby forest.

I have also done short tracks for him which he has enjoyed.

One command that helped me earlier în tracking was "langsam" = slow down. It never came over as a correction.

Now it is useful when out walking with my geriatric canine. 

Also, the word "Steh" is useful when I have to collect his excrements in a plastic bag.

Buster doesn't like having being near to this but obeys.

"kehrt" = turn around and come to me (no "Fuss").


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Gillian Schuler said:


> One command that helped me earlier în tracking was "langsam" = slow down. It never came over as a correction.
> 
> Now it is useful when out walking with my geriatric canine.


I used this with my first GSP. I also used it when we were going over bad ground or obstacles because he was a puller and didn't want to end up face first on the ground. Now I just use "easy".


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I understand perfectly. 

When I walk in the woods with my dogs the 11 yr old tries to keep up with the younger one who, at almost 8 still acts like a 6 months old lab puppy. ](*,) :grin:

A simple "easy" will slow the younger one down or a "with me" will bring them both into a very loose heel. 

Neither command was ever a behavior that needed corrections.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I used the "stay with me" as a loose heel command that wasn't really a heel but they needed to stay by me which could be slightly ahead, behind or off to the side. I didn't care where they walked they just needed to stay with me. 

The "easy" was for the trailing work because Jack was such a puller when he was working odor. I also have a "back" command for the lead work. "back" meant to back up the same way he had just walked. Useful for unwrapping or recovering the lead during brush work. Then there is "come back" which was for off-lead work and used when I wanted the dog to go back and re-cover an area he had just worked or blew past.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I found the 'take it' and 'sit' to be useful commands for getting pictures like this.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

loved the smile on Bunny Ears.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

That's picture is just wrong in so many ways! :lol: :lol: :wink:

Bunny ears looks a bit....discombodulated in the head. :-o :grin:


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Loved that photo. They had a happy holiday.


----------



## Kirsten Fitzgerald (May 23, 2014)

Long way from IPO, but I'm experimenting with with the command "Do this" after noting what great imitaters dogs can be. She does seem to be getting the idea so far with very simple , basic movements that we will expand on .Just for fun, but I expect it might increase her learning ability .


----------

